# Tomy curves help needed......



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Good morning, I've got a couple questions pertaining to Tomy track pieces...... The layout that I'm going to build lists these curves as needed to be built:

(the first number is from the Tracker 2000 software)

2518 6" 45 degree curve 

2519 9" 90 degree curve

2514 9" 45 degree curve

2528 12" 45 degree curve

2533 15" 45 degree curve


The Tomy curves I have on hand are:

6" 1/8 circle curve

9" 1/8 circle curve

9" 1/4 circle curve

Which curves would these be in reference to the Tracker 2000 listed curves???? What other Tomy curves do I need in reference to the other Tracker 2000 curves? I'm trying to track down all of the track pieces needed for my layout.

LMK if you know, THANKS, Brian


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

1/8 circle = 45 degrees

1/4 circle = 90 degrees

a full circle = 360 degrees


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

NHawk52 said:


> 1/8 circle = 45 degrees
> 
> 1/4 circle = 90 degrees
> 
> a full circle = 360 degrees



Gah, as if I couldn't make myself seem stupid enough :tongue: 

Thanks for your help........ :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Brian, what is your layout going to look like?
Scott


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Scott, here's what my track layout will look like...... this is a design that Dave (AFXToo) provided (and tweaked) to achieve the most space possible for a nice infield and pit lane area. I've also got some plans for some canyon type walls and other ideas banging around in my head... :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Marevlous....I see my damn PC problems are STILL screwing with me........  

Ok, let me give this one more shot......if this doesn't work then maybe Dave can post the pic of my planned layout.....


----------

